# [RISOLTO] revdep-rebuild impazzito su libkdecore.so.4.2.0

## fbcyborg

Ciao a tutti, 

Mi sta accadendo una cosa strana facendo revdep-rebuild.

Sono già tre volte di seguito che do un revdep-rebuild e per tre volte mi dice che:

```
 broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib32/libkdecore.so.4.2.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)
```

Ok...

Poi mi vuole riemergere app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs-10.0 e lo fa.

Lancio di nuovo revdep-rebuild per vedere se ci sono dipendenze insoddisfatte o link rotti e di nuovo la stessa storia.

Com'è possibile? Eppure il pacchetto finisce l'emerge senza problemi.    :Shocked:   :Confused: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

problema dell'aggiornamento di libexpat:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575340.html

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, grazie, in realtà non mi ero accorto che fosse un problema di expat ed avevo dato per scontato che fosse colpa di revdep-rebuild.

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib32/libkdecore.so.4.2.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)
> 
> 

 

sei su amd64?

----------

## fbcyborg

Sì, amd64.

EDIT: mi sono letto tutto l'altro thread sull'aggiornamento di expat ma non trovo che i problemi di cui si parla lì siano proprio simili al mio. Ho visto che si parla di ekiga, di problemi di compilazione (emerge falliti) e di altro, ma non di revdep-rebuild che finiscono in un loop come nel mio caso. Poi per carità, sarà anche colpa di expat.

----------

## table

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Sì, amd64.
> 
> EDIT: mi sono letto tutto l'altro thread sull'aggiornamento di expat ma non trovo che i problemi di cui si parla lì siano proprio simili al mio. Ho visto che si parla di ekiga, di problemi di compilazione (emerge falliti) e di altro, ma non di revdep-rebuild che finiscono in un loop come nel mio caso. Poi per carità, sarà anche colpa di expat.

 

prova con un revdep-rebuild -X

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Sì, amd64.
> 
> 

 

tenere kdelibs a 32 bit non è configurazione standard.

bisognerebbe capire perché ce l'hai e se ne vale la pena.

io la disinstallerei dopo un quickpkg per ricompilarla a 64.

quanto a expat, alla fine la cosa da fare dovrebbe essere un revdep con l'opzione -X.

ma nel tuo caso mi aspetto che riproponga lo stesso problema di dipendenze, perché il pacchetto è probabilmente caduto in disuso e forza certe configurazioni legate ad arts che forse non vuoi più avere.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *table wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Sì, amd64.
> 
> EDIT: mi sono letto tutto l'altro thread sull'aggiornamento di expat ma non trovo che i problemi di cui si parla lì siano proprio simili al mio. Ho visto che si parla di ekiga, di problemi di compilazione (emerge falliti) e di altro, ma non di revdep-rebuild che finiscono in un loop come nel mio caso. Poi per carità, sarà anche colpa di expat. 
> 
> prova con un revdep-rebuild -X

 

Allora ho provato a fare come dici ma l'opzione -X non sembra risolutiva, infatti sebbene revdep-rebuild -X non voglia emergermi nulla e mi dica

```
Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib32/libkdecore.so.4.2.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to packages...

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib32/libkdecore.so.4.2.0 -> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages_raw, /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_package_owners)

```

e

```
Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.
```

Poi quando vado a rifare revdep-rebuild (senza l'opzione -X) risiamo da capo.

Infatti:

```
Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib32/libkdecore.so.4.2.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

 done.

```

e

```
All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot -av =app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs-10.0

```

mi era venuto in mente di aggiornare il pacchetto emul-linux-x86-qtlibs ma non mi è stato possibile a causa del fatto che mi chiede la flag arts attivata (ecco perché ho fatto "spam" nell'altro thread - scusate ma il problema è del tutto inerente anche all'altro thread visto che di arts si parla, d'ora in poi comunque cercherò di evitare).

EDIT: 

come si può vedere... dopo aver disinstallato soundlibs provo ad aggiornare qtlibs ee... ecco il colpevole!

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20071125  USE="alsa esd -arts" 4,014 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs-20071210 [10.0] 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (1 upgrade, 1 new), Size of downloads: 4,014 kB

```

ok, allora provo a fare un bell'emerge -C emul-linux-x86-soundlibs emul-linux-x86-qtlibs && revdep-rebuild e vediamo cosa succede.

dopo qualche minuto...

revdep-rebuild mi vuole emergere di nuovo i seguenti pacchetti:

```
All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl-20071121 =app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20071114 =app-emulation/wine-0.9.46

```

Poiché c'è qualcuno che ne ha bisogno

```
Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib32/libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0.2.5 (requires  libmikmod.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib32/libSDL_sound-1.0.so.1.0.0 (requires  libFLAC.so.8 libaudiofile.so.0 libmikmod.so.2 libmodplug.so.0 libogg.so.0 libvorbis.so.0 libvorbisenc.so.2 libvorbisfile.so.3)

  broken /usr/lib32/libtheora.so.0.2.0 (requires  libogg.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib32/wine/winealsa.drv.so (requires  libasound.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib32/wine/wineesd.drv.so (requires  libasound.so.2 libaudiofile.so.0 libesd.so.0)
```

Finisce il revdep-rebuild e risolve il problema. Non era colpa di expat.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

per vedere le dipendenze inverse

```
equery d <pacchetto>
```

----------

